# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Первая отечественная операционная система

## akok

Первая узбекская операционная система

УзА, Виктор Николаев, 10.01.2008 16:31 


Молодые узбекские программисты создали первую отечественную операционную систему.

Руководитель нашей страны Ислам Каримов в докладе на торжественном собрании, посвященном 15-летию Конституции Республики Узбекистан, подчеркивал, что молодежь ― не только наша надежда и будущее, молодежь ― решающая сила нашего сегодняшнего и завтрашнего дня. Этот призыв полностью отвечает политическому курсу и целям нашего государства и в первую очередь соответствует мечтам, устремлениям и настроению нашей молодежи, которая год от года набирает силу, энергию и смелость, развивает способность реализовать грандиозные задачи в жизни. Одним словом, нужно не только доверять молодому поколению, но и расширять поле для его самоутверждения.

Такое широкое поле деятельности создано в Центре подготовки и поддержки молодых программистов, где сосредоточены лучшие молодые силы в сфере информационно-коммуникационных технологий. Им предоставлены все возможности для проявления своих талантов и способностей. И ребята по-настоящему дерзают.

Группа молодых программистов разработала первую отечественную операционную систему «Doppix-Base». 

- На сегодняшний день завершен первый этап проекта, – говорит генеральный директор Центра подготовки и поддержки молодых программистов Адхам Миразизов. – Его результатом является компакт-диск с операционной системой «Doppix-Base», которую можно установить на компьютер. После установки мы получаем базовую многопользовательную, многозадачную операционную систему (ОС), с минимальным набором программ. Она включает в себя программы для работы с файлами и каталогами (создание, копирование, удаление), простой текстовый редактор, служебные программы для обеспечения связи между компьютерами. Данная версия работает в текстовом режиме, то есть работа с ней проходит не с помощью привычных окон и мышки, а посредством ввода текста команд и получения текстовых ответов от операционной системы. В этом виде созданная ОС служит достаточной базой для того, чтобы, установив дополнительные программы, превратиться в полноценную современную операционную систему. 

Современные информационные технологии глубоко проникли в нашу жизнь. Офисные и оперативные работники, мегакорпорации и маленькие фирмы не обходятся без них. Телефон, Интернет, компьютеры, базы данных, программы – все это влияет на развитие экономической и социальной сфер. Информационно-коммуникационные технологии непрерывно развиваются, чтобы предоставить еще большее качество, мобильность, скорость, безопасность, удобство. 

Понятие «операционная система» является одним из центральных в сфере информационных технологий. Ведь именно она выступает главным посредником между человеком и средствами обработки информации. Операционная система – это набор программ для выполнения базовых операций на техническом устройстве. Посредством ее человек управляет техническими устройствами, работает с прикладными программами, взаимодействует с другими людьми в информационной среде. 

По мнению А.Миразизова, именно поэтому сегодня так важно развивать национальные информационные технологии, идти в ногу с мировым прогрессом. Одной из основных задач самостоятельного развития отечественных информационных технологий является приспособление их к нашим условиям – языковым, культурным. Не меньшее значение имеет создание интеллектуально-технической базы для проведения работы в данном направлении. 

Для решения этих проблем весной 2007 года по инициативе Узбекского агентства связи и информатизации и Центра подготовки и поддержки молодых программистов был запущен проект «Локализация свободного и открытого программного обеспечения». Его цель – разработка национальной операционной системы на узбекском языке, адаптированной для местных условий эксплуатации, а также прикладных программ различного назначения. Задачей первого этапа стало создание операционной системы и набора прикладных программ для применения в образовании – ведь именно со школы, вузов и учебных центров начинается знакомство с информационными системами. 

В рамках данного проекта создана лаборатория Linux, которая проводит исследования и разработки на основе технологий свободного и открытого программного обеспечения (СОПО). СОПО является относительно новым и очень прогрессивным направлением в разработке программного обеспечения. На основе данных технологий лабораторией ведется создание операционной системы и основных прикладных программ, интернет-хранилища версий операционной системы, проектных, справочных и образовательных материалов.

Больших усилий потребовал процесс локализации – адаптирования и перевода операционной системы. Для этого пришлось сформировать базу терминов операционных систем. С этой целью совместно с Центром научно-технических и маркетинговых исследований был запущен проект «En-Ru-Uz Glossary» по созданию русско-англо-узбекского толкового словаря терминов операционных систем.

Один из разработчиков «Doppix-Base» Тимур Базикалов говорит, что вторым и третьим этапом проекта станет создание графического интерфейса для ОС, что позволит управлять ею при помощи привычных окон и мышки. Также планируется добавление наборов прикладных программ более широкого применения. Основные задачи по доработке созданной базовой версии ОС и ее дальнейшему развитию, помимо разработки, связаны с ее испытанием, добавлением прикладных программ и их локализацией. 

Примечательной особенностью СОПО является то, что разработки по данной технологии могут вестись сообща группами людей, не связанных с определенной организацией, имеющих разнообразную специализацию и уровень мастерства. Таким образом, в разработке национальной операционной системы может принять участие любой желающий житель Узбекистана с надлежащим уровнем знаний, что сделает ее по-настоящему народной. Сейчас проект открыт для полноценного участия сообщества ИТ-специалистов Узбекистана. Интернет-хранилище «Doppix» доступно по адресу www.doppix.uz.

Источник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Мне больше нравится вот эта: http://rus-os.narod.ru

----------


## akok

> Мне больше нравится вот эта: http://rus-os.narod.ru


Тоже неплохо...
Но зачем изобретать велосипед?

----------


## Олег Акопян

> Тоже неплохо...
> Но зачем изобритать велосипед?


Как это зачем? Ведь на территории бывшего СССР до сих пор не могут создать нормальный автомобиль, так теперь создадим СВОЮ операционную систему

----------


## Bratez

> Один из разработчиков «Doppix-Base» Тимур Базикалов говорит, что вторым и третьим этапом проекта станет создание графического интерфейса для ОС, что позволит управлять ею при помощи привычных окон и мышки. Также планируется добавление наборов прикладных программ более широкого применения.


Короче, DOS уже сделали, переходим к разработке Windows 1.0  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Короче, DOS уже сделали, переходим к разработке Windows 1.0


Почему ДОС? Это все тот же линух...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Тоже неплохо...
> Но зачем изобритать велосипед?


чтоб не спонсировать Майкрософт и иметь легальный софт

----------


## akok

Главное чтоб этот софт, не был похож на  ОКА или Запорожец.
Хотя тогда появится повод покричать, покритиковать....

----------


## Bratez

> Почему ДОС? Это все тот же линух...


Да я понял. Провожу, тык-скыть, аналогию .

----------


## borka

> Да я понял. Провожу, тык-скыть, аналогию .

----------


## maXmo

Хмм… я тоже подумал, что это дос, если это линух, зачем его так урезать?

----------


## [500mhz]

Чукотские хакеры впервые решили выйти в сеть. Десятерых из них поубивало сразу. 220 вольт - это не шутки.

----------

